# Epic Beard Man Is Getting a Movie



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, you read that right.

[yt]U6UCHk5pFmU[/yt]

There is no way this can not be awesome.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this is very appropriate.







He has the beard that is most trust worthy!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to believe this is a joke. Some of the footage looks like it was ripped straight from other films, the website just redirects to a Facebook page, and I don't see any sort of studio or anything attached, other than Amber Lamps LLC.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

IMDB has a complete cast listing, with several characters that didn't seem to be in the trailer (including one named, and I'm not kidding, "Amber Lamps").

Honestly, this is so surreal that it has to be authentic.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 2, 2012)

IMDB says its real.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1928330/

:| I should refresh more. Regardless, me gusta.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely skipping this movie. I doubt it will even be released in a lot of theaters.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 2, 2012)

Take a look at the description:


> Decorated Vietnam hero Frank Vega returns home only to get shunned by society leaving him without a job or his high school sweetheart. It's not until forty years later when an incident on a commuter bus (*where he protects an elderly black man from a pair of skin heads*) makes him a local hero where he's suddenly celebrated once again. But his good fortune suddenly turns for the worse when his best friend Klondike is murdered and the police aren't doing anything about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems kinda like Hobo With a Shotgun which was an awesome flick. Definitely can't wait for it.

Also Danny Trejo is awesome in most anything.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 2, 2012)

This looks so good, I hope they do a good job though


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 2, 2012)

alidsl said:


> This looks so good, I hope they do a good job though


The story is reversed though, lol.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 3, 2012)

I would totally go watch see this if this was real lol.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 3, 2012)

My mind was blown from the randomness combined with the awesomeness


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 3, 2012)

How many Amber Lamps does it take to change a light bulb?

...wait, why would a lamp change a light bulb?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 3, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > This looks so good, I hope they do a good job though
> ...



I'd go see it on release day regardless.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 3, 2012)

set to be released in april of 2012.  Probably on the first.


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2012)

why man, why.


----------

